# Another GM Soaper discovered you!



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everyone! I was thrilled to find you. Looks like a wealth of info here! I have been making soap for about 11 years and make my living that way through the Farmers Markets (do 4 a week til the end of the month, then it goes down to just 3) have some wholesale accounts and a website. Am looking forward to getting to know everyone here!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome! 

Can you tell us where you are located? And post your website so we can take a peek?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello Moonbeam, glad you joined us
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!! yes it is a rule here that you have to go to your profile, update your signature line with your real name (first is OK) and your location. 
Soaping for 11yrs, bet you have some good tips for us.


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about that guys, I updated the profile this morning. Got so excited to find you all! I am in the SF Bay area and am thankfully the owner of a little soap company that has wonderful loyal customers. I have may that have been with me since the very begining! It's a blessing with the way the economy is to still have your customers bringing their friends. Soap is still a passion, I love it like you guys do. If there's anything I can help you with give a yell! Oh and my website is www.deltamoonsoap.com Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lovely Store! I apsire to be you someday :lol
& I haven't even made my first batch yet :biggrin


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

A warning about making soap, it's addicting! When there's no end to what you can make, and the cominations of oils etc, there's just no end to it! Thank you for the nice compliment!


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm an addicit at heart :grin
Already addicted to cloth Diapering & making wine, what's one more thing! It's the "combinations" that keep me intreged with things. I actually love to sew too, but get bored QUICKLY!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I have labels from your soap, Carla! My aunt sends me labels from all the handcrafted soap she buys- she is an addict! She must have gotten some of yours when she was living in Cupertino (she is a market addict, too). I live a few hours north of you- near Redding. I am lucky enough to raise the goats that give milk for my soaps- glad you have 4Hers to get milk from!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new here too. I make milk soaps but I have Ayrshire cows instead of goats.


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

Michelle- what a small world! 
Thanks again for the warm welcome everyone, think I'm going to like it here!


----------

